# Breathes there a man, with soul so dead.......



## Dutch-NJ

Although written in 1805 by Scotchman,  Sir Walter Scott,  Canto Sixth I of The Lay of the Last Minstrel seems to be quite appropriate for contemporary Americans.

*

      Breathes there the man, with soul so dead,

      Who never to himself hath said,

      This is my own, my native land!

      Whose heart hath ne'er within him burn'd,

      As home his footsteps he hath turn'd,

      From wandering on a foreign strand!

      If such there breathe, go, mark him well;

      For him no Minstrel raptures swell;

      High though his titles, proud his name,

      Boundless his wealth as wish can claim;

      Despite those titles, power, and pelf,

      The wretch, concentred all in self,

      Living, shall forfeit fair renown,

      And, doubly dying, shall go down

      To the vile dust, from whence he sprung,

      Unwept, unhonor'd, and unsung.
​*_​_​
The whole poem


----------



## Pigtails

That was good!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

